

Countries can thrive without creating tech billionaires [sign-up] - ximeng
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/82122018-0e62-11e4-a1ae-00144feabdc0.html

======
ximeng
"It is at a later stage that matters become risky. Britain has created plenty
of tech millionaires, and politicians are easily smitten by these
inspirational business people. But the question they should ask is not “How
can I help this fascinating fellow become a billionaire?” but how “How can I
stop him becoming one?”"

